# Question Of The Week, with Poll... (2015 Week 2)



## ripjack13 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer....


What do you cut first? A or B?*

*A. I cut my tenons first then mortises to match.
B. I cut my mortises first then tenons to match.*

*You are allowed to pick both A & B, as well as change your vote. But, please post your reasoning behind your choice..*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Members with names starting with the letter H, woodticks and lady leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the doc too...


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

My finger

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 4, 2015)

I haven't done a ton of that kind of stuff yet but so far I'll cut my slots first and then fine tune the tenon to fit. Mostly because I'm not comfortable enough yet in my skills with a chisel to cut holes to match the ten on (I seem to make my holes too big)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2015)

Cut tenons to fit mortises - but in certain cases- Benchtop for example I do the the tenons. No wrong way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 4, 2015)

It's been years, but I did mortises first with a mortising machine then tenons on the tablesaw.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't do a whole lot of this, so my skills aren't that great at it. It comes out better for me to cut the mortises, than I have a better chance of getting the tenons cut to fit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2015)

Mortises first tenons second.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 4, 2015)

I haven't done any mortise and tennon joinery in years but I always cut the mortises first and fine tune the tennons to fit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Jan 4, 2015)

I cut my tenons first, then the mortises, then trim the tenons to fit the mortises because they're the easiest to trim.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 4, 2015)

I've only done one single mortise and tenon joint - a trial about a year ago. Did the mortise first.

I've got some furniture projects coming up in the next couple years - going to have to learn to do the mortise and tenon joint - and dovetails too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 4, 2015)

Does Kreg pocket hole count?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm in the mortises and then tenons camp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 4, 2015)

Come on @Brink ...how does the unplugged master do it?


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm doing them on the lathe so I normally make the box, which has the tenon, then the lid. If I fit the box to the lid then hollow, if the wood moves from removing all the middle, my lids won't fit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 5, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Come on @Brink ...how does the unplugged master do it?



I do them wrong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 7, 2015)

I think they sould be called tenon and mortis joints.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 7, 2015)

M first and then the T, on the lathe of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

